# UK & Irish pensions - current entitlements



## Jock04 (18 Jun 2008)

Tried piggybacking this on another similar thread, but probably too late.
Anyway, hopefully will get a response here.

I worked in the Uk for 24 years, moved to Ireland but continued working in UK and paying UK taxes etc for another 4 years, and will probably work & pay taxes in Ireland for around 22 years.

I know the goalposts shift considerably, but as it stands now, what level of pensions would I be entitled to from each jurisdiction?


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jun 2008)

I saw your other post but didn't reply. Are you seriously asking somebody to tell you what you will be MAY be entitled to in 22 years time, based on current requirements for pension? That would be futile given the factors and permutations involved and qualifying conditions that might apply in the future (such as working until your 75!). Look at www.welfare.ie for current pension requirements.


----------



## Jock04 (18 Jun 2008)

Welfarite, no, that's not quite what I was asking.

What I was trying to ask- and I admit I maybe worded it badly-, was:

If I was at retirement age today, with the working history as stated above, what pension would I be entitled to from each country?

Totally accept that things are unlikely to be the same in 20 years time! It was just passing curiosity & I wondered if there was an easy answer. 

Thanks for the link, I'll have a read of it after work.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jun 2008)

Quick answer so! With 22 years work in Ireland, from date of entry to date of retirement, you will be entitled to full Irish pension based on todays' qualfiication requirements. Don't know anything about the UK one.


----------



## Jock04 (18 Jun 2008)

Thanks, Welfarite.


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Jun 2008)

If you are concerned about your UK pension for the future I suggest you do as I did and get your UK Social Security records and ask their advice. They will give you options and are extremely helpful. If you have your Social Security number quote it in your correspondence. If not give them your name, (any other names you may have worked under ie. maiden name or aka), all places and dates where you worked, all addresses, D.O.B

The address to write to is:-

The Pension Service
Tyneview Park
International Pension Centre
Newcastle upon Tyne
NE98 1BA England

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jock04 (20 Jun 2008)

Thanks for that, Blacksheep.

I have a few years to go yet, and I'm sure the rules will have changed beyond all recognition, and not to my benefit!

Appreciate the info, thanks again.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Jun 2008)

I think you should be contacting the UK pension service *now* as they may suggest that you continue to pay into that pension which could give you an entitlement to full UK pension in the future. Also if you are married they pay 60% of your pension to your spouse (non means tested). Could be a good investment.

Under current regulations you are not entitled to 2 full pensions from both states so you could opt for the full UK (plus 60% for spouse)and a 98% Irish pension. Perhaps a comforting thought for the autumn years. 

As other posters have said these are current regulations and who knows what the future changes will bring but it should be worth a written inquiry to UK. They reply in plain English, not Civil Service speak


----------



## Jock04 (20 Jun 2008)

Duly noted. You're right, and I will get a letter off to them over the weekend.

Thanks again for the help & advice.


----------



## roker (23 Jun 2008)

See my post Irish & UK Pensions.  They were not helpful to me all they keep saying is apply to Sligo office. I cannot get any sense out of Newcastle.


----------



## Welfarite (23 Jun 2008)

roker said:


> See my post Irish & UK Pensions. They were not helpful to me all they keep saying is apply to Sligo office. I cannot get any sense out of Newcastle.


 
You cannot appl;y for a UK pension through the Irish


----------



## Welfarite (23 Jun 2008)

roker said:


> See my post Irish & UK Pensions. They were not helpful to me all they keep saying is apply to Sligo office. I cannot get any sense out of Newcastle.


 
You cannot apply for a UK pension through the Irish SW sysytem (i.e. "Sligo"). If you have UK contributions, ask them to post out an UK Pension application form and apply to UK for the UK pension. The resason they asked you to apply to Sligo is for the Irish pension based on your Irish contributions, not your UK contributions.


----------



## roker (14 Jul 2008)

Welfarite you are incorrect on this point. I got my UK forms, but they only sent them because the Irish pension application did not reach them. 

If you cannot apply through Sligo, why does the Irish application form request that you put your UK Ins number on it?  they are supposed to apply our your behalf.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Jul 2008)

posted in error


----------



## noelybutler@ (27 Nov 2008)

im working in dublin city council for 26 years.. worked in construction ..paid cif stamp for 15 years before that..retireing soon.am i entitled to any thing from them??..lost my details..how do i go about finding out??????


----------



## krissovo (28 Nov 2008)

I was contacted a few months ago from the UK pension people and was offered that I could top up my UK pension if I would pay 5k or something like that.  I worked in the UK for 20 years, I didnt follow it up but the offer is still open.


----------



## Inspiron (6 Dec 2008)

The current number of NI (National Insurance) year contributions that are required for a 100%  UK pension, is 44 years. 

The percentage of the UK State pension that a retired person is entitled to is calculated as the number of NI contribution years divided by 44.

After April 2010 the number of NI contribution years required for a 100%  UK pension will be reduced to 30 years. 

There is currently a UK scheme that allows people, who do not have the  full 44 years of NI contributions, to purchase up to 12 additional NI  contribution years. 

The current rate for the purchase of one additional NI contribution year is £420. For  the maximum 12 years allowed, the cost would be £5,040. 

After April 2009 the cost for one additional NI contribution year will be £625. For  the maximum 12 years allowed, the cost will be £7500

If an Irish citizen, resident in Ireland, purchases additional UK NI  contribution years, to increase the percentage of UK Pension  entitlement, will the purchase price be tax deductible in Ireland, say like  a normal RAC (Retirement Annuity Contract)? 

That is, will the purchase of the extra UK NI contribution years, be  treated as a Pension contribution, for Irish Income Tax purposes?

Like myself, there must  be a large number of Irish people who worked in the UK back in the 1960's, 70's and 80's who have built up NI contribution years that entitle them to a UK State pension, but who returned to Ireland and are completing their working lives here.

Can a person entitled to the Irish State contributory pension also draw the UK State pension, that is the percentage of the UK State pension that was earned by the persons NI contributions years?


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Dec 2008)

I cant imagine that your contribution to UK state pension would be tax deductable but perhaps someone else on this site may be able to clarify

Yes you can certainly have a full Irish pension *and* a part Uk pension if you have UK contributions


----------



## Inspiron (7 Dec 2008)

Thanks very much for the reply.

I would also doubt that a UK pension contribution would be tax deductible in Ireland. I could not find any reference to this topic in the Pension Board or Revenue web sites.


----------



## Inspiron (11 Dec 2008)

I have had it confirmed by Revenue that purchasing additional years of UK NI contributions is the equivalent of our PRSI contributions and there is no tax relief due for  these contributions


----------

